# Question about Kodak color negative paper



## RJOTweet (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello,

I recently bought new Kodak color negative ultra II semi-matte paper, and have found that after developing that the paper has a cyan hue that can be noticed on the border space I leave on them. I checked for developer contanimation, which there is none. Has anyone else seen this with this type of paper, or could it be possible that the paper I bought was expired?

Thank you.


----------



## Early (Feb 26, 2008)

Off the top of my head, I'd say it's because of under development.  Make sure you temp. is okay.


----------

